# Fishing King NRW - Fischbilder



## DoebeI (24. Mai 2018)

Hallo, 

Die Seite Fishing King bewirbt, dass sie die 100% gleichen Fischarten benutzen (https://www.fishing-king.de/fischkarten).

Wenn ich mich anmelden sollte wäre mir das sehr wichtig. 

Jedoch weiss ich, dass die Bildrechte alleinig beim Fischereiverband NRW liegen.

Wer kann mir bestätigen, was stimmt? 
Vielen Dank.


----------



## MarcinD (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fishing King NRW - Fischbilder*

Hallo,

ob alle die 100%ig originalen sind, weiß ich nicht. Dafür waren die gezeigten bei der Prüfung zu schnell wieder weg. Hab Sie nicht im kleinsten Detail angeguckt. 

Aber die 6 die ich hatte sahen nahezu gleich aus mit den der App. 

Also die Prüfung war kein Problem. Meine Makrele hatte bei der Prüfung und der App die gleiche Form und Farbe. 

Hab mir die Bilder downgeloaded und ausgedruckt, weil wenn mann bei der App die Reihenfolge verstanden hat, kann man es sich etwas leichter machen. Hab angeregt das zu ändern, vielleicht ist was passiert.


----------



## MarcinD (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fishing King NRW - Fischbilder*

Japp, sind die gleichen. 

Habe eben die Bilder mit dem Poster verglichen, was man für NRW in dem Onlineshop von FishingKing bestellen kann.


----------



## trawar (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fishing King NRW - Fischbilder*

Ich hatte das damals auch anegregt das die Fragen und Bilder bei jedem Start andere reihenfolgen haben sollten.
Das war letztes Jahr Oktober oder November.


----------



## DoebeI (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fishing King NRW - Fischbilder*

Kann es kaum glauben. Weil der Verband nichts davon weiss, dass fishing King diese Bilder benutzt.
Meine Angst ist, dass wenn ich angemeldet bin irgendwann, dass die Bilder andere sind. Und ist ja schon schwerer mit anders aussehenden Bildern haben mir viele gesagt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fishing King NRW - Fischbilder*

Mach dich nicht verrückt, die Angelprüfung ist wahrlich keine Doktorarbeit.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fishing King NRW - Fischbilder*



DoebeI schrieb:


> Weil der Verband nichts davon weiss, dass fishing King diese Bilder benutzt.


Da Inhaber Massong der willige Hofberichterstatter für Westfalen und Lippe ist, wird das wohl abgesprochen oder kein Problem sein.


----------



## TMC (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Fishing King NRW - Fischbilder*



DoebeI schrieb:


> Kann es kaum glauben. Weil der Verband nichts davon weiss, dass fishing King diese Bilder benutzt.
> Meine Angst ist, dass wenn ich angemeldet bin irgendwann, dass die Bilder andere sind. Und ist ja schon schwerer mit anders aussehenden Bildern haben mir viele gesagt.




Hey,


ich habe meinen Schein auch bei Hubi gemacht. Mach dir keine Sorgen. In der Prüfung freust du dich über die Fischbilder  die sind am einfachsten. Und wie Testudo schon sagte, es ist nicht so schwer wie du es dir vorstellst. Du packst das!


Mfg


----------

